# career planning after immigration



## mrsyim (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi all, just joined the forum and this is my first post here. My spouse visa had been granted this year, so my husband and I will be moving to Canberra from Hong Kong in 2021.

I am making plans for my career but not sure what jobs I could take after migration. My major in university was Media and Communications, and I am now working in Police Force here in Hong Kong.

Grateful if anyone could give me some insight on this, thanks in advance


----------



## Kay to Aussie (Jun 30, 2018)

mrsyim said:


> Hi all, just joined the forum and this is my first post here. My spouse visa had been granted this year, so my husband and I will be moving to Canberra from Hong Kong in 2021.
> 
> I am making plans for my career but not sure what jobs I could take after migration. My major in university was Media and Communications, and I am now working in Police Force here in Hong Kong.
> 
> Grateful if anyone could give me some insight on this, thanks in advance


Hi I'm moving to OZ in 2019, university job

You may look for jobs relating to media there ?


----------



## mrsyim (Oct 8, 2018)

Kay to Aussie said:


> mrsyim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, just joined the forum and this is my first post here. My spouse visa had been granted this year, so my husband and I will be moving to Canberra from Hong Kong in 2021.
> ...


Hi Kay to Aussie, thanks! May I know how you found your university job there? &#128578;


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mrsyim said:


> Hi all, just joined the forum and this is my first post here. My spouse visa had been granted this year, so my husband and I will be moving to Canberra from Hong Kong in 2021.
> 
> I am making plans for my career but not sure what jobs I could take after migration. My major in university was Media and Communications, and I am now working in Police Force here in Hong Kong.
> 
> Grateful if anyone could give me some insight on this, thanks in advance


It is a shame that you are moving to Canberra as for a police officer in Canberra you need to be an Australian Citizen, where other states a police officer needs to be a permanent resident.

You may be able to get a job as a security guard as you have police experience, however you should look into the requirements as I thought you might need to do a short course to be a security guard but I am not 100% sure.

The best place to look for jobs are either www.seek.com.au or www.indeed.com.au

Is your visa a permanent visa or temporary visa? If temporary you may find it more difficult to get a job than on a permanent visa.


----------

